# Solved: alarm sounding from my PC



## Brikelly (Jan 5, 2005)

alarm sounding from my PC 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hi there i need some help!!!
Every night my PC will start sounding an alarm, this sound like the old fire engines, it can last for 5 minutes or 1 hour, and as you can imagine it drives me nuts. 
I run SpyBot ion a daily basis and regularly update (this alsways gives me a spyware.bot error)!
I run AVG evry 3 days!
I run Ad-Aware on a regular basis also!
I have some of Bklueyonder PC guard running!
Hope someone can help!!!! Please


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

Not sure what you mean by 'like the old fire engines' so I can't readily identify it, but I'm wondering if it might be a UPS alarm?


----------



## Brikelly (Jan 5, 2005)

when i say old fire engines i mean heeeee haaaaw heeee haaaaw, sorry only way i can explin it! it always happens when i run spybot or adware!!

cheers


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

OK, now I can 'hear' the sound. I'm afraid I still can't identify it although it sounds familiar-if only I could remember why I've heard it before (coming from a PC). Sorry, but if it comes back to me I'll post what I remember.


----------



## Nesjemannen (Nov 9, 2007)

Brikelly said:


> when i say old fire engines i mean heeeee haaaaw heeee haaaaw, sorry only way i can explin it! it always happens when i run spybot or adware!!
> 
> cheers


Does the sound come out from the PC ( The cabinet ) or from the speakers?
(


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

i thought the actual PC's themselves could only make the beep noises which mean different things depending on the pattern, not fire engine noises? or am i at the wrong end of the stick here?


----------



## Brikelly (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi all, thanks for taking time to look at this for me, the noise comes from the PC cabinet not from any speakers. i can have the sound turned off or muted and it still sounds!!!


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

I would go and _search_ *.wav files on the computer and rename any file that might be some kind of a fire engine sound, then when the program that does this would show an error. If that does not work, change back to the original name.
Or do you have any security program settings to sound an alarm when a faulty condition is found?
It sure sounds like something strange is happening


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Sounds like it maybe comming from a wierd bios. Is it an overheating alarm? A computer-case-is-open-alarm? .


----------



## Brikelly (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi all, thanks again for the replies, any wav files play through my speakers so i am assuming this is not the case, can not see it being a overheat alarm as it always starts when i run spybot or Ad-Aware!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## dan223 (Feb 5, 2007)

Have you tried running something quite resource intensive, it could be an overheat or something simular as the pc gets quite busy when scanning.

Try opening lots of programs or using a quite resource usage game.


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

I know that I've heard this before, coming from the speaker on the mobo-the one that normally produces the beeps. But when I've heard it before it signaled a hardware problem. Bad memory, IIRC. If it happens only when certain programs run then it's not the same.


----------



## Brikelly (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks again for the replies!! I have just run Spy-Biot and at the same time i had the windows task manger running the CPU Usages got up to 79% with no alarm, the alarm came in at 55% usage so i do not think it is the overheat as suggested!!!

Regards
Brian


----------



## dan223 (Feb 5, 2007)

It sounds very strange, its definatly an onboard sound rather than a .wav (which someone suggested) as long as everythings seems to be working fine, (except the noise) I wouldn't worry about it. If possible go in bios to see if theres a way to turn off the onboard speaker, or open the computer up and see if its connected to an speaker, in which case remove it.

You could also try resetting the bios, however it does seem very strange and I haven't herd of that problem before. I have only herd beeps, if there was a hardware problem, which you would normally hear at the start of the boot.

If you still have no luck, take it to your local computer store and see if they can see what the problem is.

It could be there is a toy firetruck in the computer 

Happy holidays


----------



## Brikelly (Jan 5, 2005)

I have thought about opening up the case a disconeecting the speaker (if i can find it) however earlier today when the alarm was sounding i tried to restart and the computer would not restart i tried four times! i left the computer switched off for about three hours and it started ok with no alarm!!


----------



## Dr_Z (Dec 24, 2007)

Brikelly said:


> I have thought about opening up the case a disconeecting the speaker (if i can find it) however earlier today when the alarm was sounding i tried to restart and the computer would not restart i tried four times! i left the computer switched off for about three hours and it started ok with no alarm!!


Sounds like a BIOs Alarm going off. Possibly an Over Heat issue as you stated it would not boot until after you let it set for a while. May have to Clean out the Dust Bunnies. 

Another possibility is still a Heat issue but the Fan that cools your processor is going bad or the heat sink is plugged up. Time for a good cleaning inside.


----------



## Brikelly (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Guys, i have had a major clean up inside the cabinet, it was very dusty!! i have run the offending programmes (as i thought) and guess what no fire engines THANKS!!!!!


----------



## Brikelly (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks again, i am to end this thread, my computer is so quiet you would not believe!!! i will ri=un a clean up every six months. HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

